
Holy Crap, Is This Mark Zuckerberg's Embarrassing Childhood Angelfire Website? - rkudeshi
http://gizmodo.com/5993535
======
fatjokes
What's embarrassing about it? It's a 15-year-old's website and it looks
cleaner than most of the web from that era.

Plus, at least he didn't mention his Asian fetish on this one (unlike his old
Synapse website: [0] Off topic, but isn't referring to someone who is
presumably his girlfriend as "my Chinese girl" kind of offensive?)

[0] <http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/31/zuckerberg-d-angelo/>

